# Low doses of cholestyramine in the treatment of hyperthyroidism



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Low doses of cholestyramine in the treatment of hyperthyroidism.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/1337u2051wh14741/

We have ErinC, a regular poster, to thank for this information. I don't know if she is going to try it yet but I am sure she will let us know.


----------



## Erinc (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, I am waiting to get my lab results back. If my T4 and T3 haven't dropped much I may try it. I see my Endocrinologist on Aug 8th.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Erinc said:


> Hey, I am waiting to get my lab results back. If my T4 and T3 haven't dropped much I may try it. I see my Endocrinologist on Aug 8th.


Be sure to let us know; this sounds very innovative.


----------



## patient50313 (Aug 27, 2011)

Do you consume aspartame or any other artificial sweetner?

I had read that some doctors believe that aspartame is the cause of a lot of auto-immune diseases and neurological disorders. So, I thought I'd eliminate it from my diet to see if it would help me.

I was taking 30 mg of methimazole a day for my hyperthyroid and when I stopped consuming aspartame my symptoms improved DRAMATICALLY in just a manner of a few days and I could no longer tolerate my thyroid medicine, so I stopped taking it. I now take a dietary supplement called L-Carnitine which gives you the same results as methimazole without all the side affects. Once I started taking it my hair stopped falling out.

You might give this a try as well.

I continue to follow-up with my Endo Dr who recommends that I stay on the L-Carnitine since it's working to keep my thyroid levels in normal range. He says it's perfectly safe to take, so I've been taking 500 mg in the morning and 500 mg at bedtime.

Hope this works for you as well as it has for me. Good luck to you.


----------

